
Targeting designers? Forget 1024 x 768 & IE - marcamillion
http://compversions.posterous.com/targeting-designers-forget-1024-x-768-ie
======
tgriesser
When giving these numbers about screen resolution, I don't think it takes into
account the size of the browser, but only the size of the screen.

For example my screen resolution is 1440x900 but i can't remember the last
time that I ever had the Firefox window full screen. Typically mac users do
not suffer from the maximized window paradigm that windows users face, I
usually keep my browser windows about 1000px wide since most sites are built
around 960px and leave room for cascading programs and such. A site that is
optimized for much larger than 1024px is probably not a good idea.

~~~
subsection1h
I agree that the focus should be on viewport sizes [1], not resolutions. A
user's resolution is irrelevant if their browser isn't maximized or if they
keep a panel open (e.g., bookmarks).

[1] <http://browsersize.googlelabs.com/>

~~~
marcamillion
That's a lot harder to quantify though, isn't it?

Especially if you are a small team, or single founder, building a web app.

